# Yahoo- Irritable Bowel Syndrome Can Have Genetic Causes (Medical News Today)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Irritations of the bowel can have genetic causes. Researchers at the Institute of Human Genetics at Heidelberg University Hospital have discovered this correlation. The causes of what is known as irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), one of the most common disorders of the gastrointestinal tract, are considered unclear - making diagnosis and treatment extremely difficult.View the full article


----------

